# One Year Old Photos of Grimalkin



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

He hit the big 1 year old and is still growing like a weed. 16 pounds now and man is he loooooooooooooooooooong. He's still a little fireball but we've got the ground rules established now and he's warming up to more petting and affection along with his usual playing and running all over like a mad cat. Without further ado...


























Yes, he knows how to operate the water and ice dispensers :/





































Doing his sexy cat pose


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

He is just gorgeous! And 16lbs! Wow! I love those pics, especially the ones of him 'helping' you get some water. I just can't imagine 16lbs... My Sully of course has offered for me to see what 16 lbs is like, if I'd just leave the canned food out and open, but that'd be a different type of weight cause yours still looks lean and healthy!


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yes indeed. He actually gets chicken breast, stew meat and chicken hearts cooked up for him every night. You should hear him when he thinks it's time for dinner. Bengals are LOUD when they want to be. He still has somewhere between 5 and 10 pounds more to go before he'll be full grown. That'll happen sometime between age 2 and 3. I have to wear leather gloves to play with now because he has some little razors for claws and doesn't realize his own strength. He's got me bad enough that I contemplated getting stitches. He's mellowed out with the scratching during play time over the last few months, thank goodness.


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

He is very handsome and very athletic. I suppose his length makes up for his weight cause he looks lean and healthy. Sounds like he is quite clever. He's one lucky cat and he has you around his little paw, lol, cooking for him and all.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh I love the one of him on the steps! Adorable


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome! I try to gie Misa raw meat, but it failed.


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

Lillie said:


> He is very handsome and very athletic. I suppose his length makes up for his weight cause he looks lean and healthy. Sounds like he is quite clever. He's one lucky cat and he has you around his little paw, lol, cooking for him and all.


Thanks  He is definitely a healthy boy and muscular too. I haven't measured how long he is but when I hold him on his back and he stretches out, I can't walk through a doorway with him unless I turn sideways. The stairs are 36" wide. He's pretty fun when he's playful and downright adorable when he's chillin  










He even gets along famously with the dog.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

What a great, big handome guy. That first picture made me laugh.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He looks like a hoot to live with! What a character! And look at those feet! He's HUGE!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the sexy pose the best!! He is soooo cute!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS! Awesome name too.


----------

